# Anyone Had This Happen To Juice?



## Danny (7/8/14)

Hey everyone searching on the forum I came across a thread on juices splitting into layers etc. I currently have a similar but slightly different problem and wanted to get some OPs. I guess the question really is 'to vape or not to vape?' Not sure about doing the whole courier return thing as the effort and time will cost more than the juice but anyhow. Recently bought a bottle of 12mg VapeElixir beetlejuice from VapeKing. I had a look at it when I got it a week or two ago and packed it away for a rainy day not noticing anything at that point, most likely cause the bottle is dark blue. Today I pulled it out and set up a nice coil to try it on, on close inspection of the bottle though I noticed (through the blue glass) black smears on the inside of the bottle. I then thought thats odd and shook it up to see if maybe they were defects in the glass but sadly some faded away and others remained. So because the bottle is blue I couldn't tell if their were layers etc like in the previous thread, as such I decanted into a clear, sterile bottle only to see liquid, no layers, if anything a little cloudy seeming. After a few hours of standing the cloudiness seemed to get better but little almost oil bubbles formed on the sides of the bottle. So I think it may be an oil based flavour that has precipitated out of the solution.
I dunno if I should vape it, anyone else been vaping beetlejuice please hold ur bottle up to a light and lemme know if you also have the little black droplet/smear shapes on it, and then of course if it has made you grow a third lung or anything. Maybe I should just cut my losses and toss it.

lol sorry forgot to add that the smears arent actually black (blue bottle) but more a dark yellow/orange (Clear bottle)


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

I think the hero inside you wants you to vape it anyway.
Add a goldfish for added zing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (7/8/14)

In my experience cloudy is bad.best contact the supplier

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Don't vape it. Splitting indicates a bad batch/oil based ingredients. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

Sounds dodgy dude. I agree with the rest of the folks here. Return it ASAP! Do not vape it. Unless.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/14)

@SunRam any idea why this is happening?


----------



## Danny (8/8/14)

Thanks for the replies. Have a feeling its oil based flavouring did a bit of reading about mixing etc and seems oils will dissociate	In PG which can then be added to VG base to form e liquid. If the ratios of PG and VG are altered to be heavier on the VG side eventually you can make the oil separate out. Just from what I read, need to test it though so doing a few lab experiments today. Dunno about the idea of vaping oil based flavour, I suppose if not an ADV it shouldnt be a problem.
Not great to get bad juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (8/8/14)

No response from @SunRam yet I take it?

Do we have another Vapes.co.za in the making?

Time will tell...


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> No response from @SunRam yet I take it?
> 
> Do we have another Vapes.co.za in the making?
> 
> Time will tell...


I doubt that very much. He takes his work very seriously from my experience. Probably not around, he is not a retailer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (9/8/14)

I've never had any problems with any Vape Elixir Juices yet, and I have quite a few here that are a few months old. Still perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (9/8/14)

Hi @Danny, sorry for the late reply. 

Beetlejuice has a high lemon content, and from my understanding, it is the lemon that is causing the separation. 

I will contact the supplier in the USA immediately to give me some explanation, and revert back to you soonest. 

I can tell you that the concentrate does come from a very reputable vendor. And I trust them to supply me with honest feedback. Hang in there, I'll let you know shortly.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SunRam (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> I doubt that very much. He takes his work very seriously from my experience. Probably not around, he is not a retailer.


Thanks for the kind words @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (9/8/14)

Hi @SunRam thanks for your reply, much appreciated that you would go through that effort. My experiments kind of worked, of course all goes out the window if not oil based lol. Had a lot of fun in the lab with it though which is always a plus. Any feedback would be great, really would like to taste it, the smell is absolutely incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

Andre said:


> I doubt that very much. He takes his work very seriously from my experience. Probably not around, he is not a retailer.


 
Agreed with @Andre
I have met @SunRam a few times at the vape meets and can confirm that he is passionate and dedicated to his juice making.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SunRam (10/8/14)

Thanks @Silver J


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

Hey @SunRam I am going to appologize on @Chef Guest 's behalf, after that whole "vapes" fiasco there may be a few dedicated and equally passionate local vapers that are ready to pounce at the first sign of trouble... that story had the whole forum lusting for blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SunRam (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey @SunRam I am going to appologize on @Chef Guest 's behalf, after that whole "vapes" fiasco there may be a few dedicated and equally passionate local vapers that are ready to pounce at the first sign of trouble... that story had the whole forum lusting for blood.


Apology accepted . Yup, I followed the vapes drama as well. 
I really appreciate you're comment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (10/8/14)

Lol, from my side I feel no blood lust . More a curiosity and a definite want for orange, naartjie goodness in my life . The vapes fiasco was definitely special, but as yet no links between vape elixir and known dodgy drop shippers . Seems like we can avoid any such drama here.


----------



## Chef Guest (10/8/14)

@SunRam No offense was intended and apologies if it came across that way. The comment wasn't intended as an attack on you. Like @BumbleBee said, that whole vapes debacle left a bad taste in everyone's mouth and unfortunately it's still lingering. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (11/8/14)

Hi @Danny, I received a reply from the manufacturer of the flavour base.

Here is their response:

"Dear Marnus, Thank you for contacting us. 
This flavoring is a clear liquid that does not have any oil base and is not mixed with anything else.
It is not uncommon for this e juice when mixed with a pg/vg blend to separate or to have bubbles in the mix. It is also not uncommon for the color shading to change while in steeping process. I would not refrain from using that e juice.
Please let us know if you have any other questions, comments, or concerns."

Hope you find this satisfactory. If you are not comfortable with this, feel free to contact me personally, and I will refund your purchase.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Danny (11/8/14)

SunRam said:


> Hi @Danny, I received a reply from the manufacturer of the flavour base.
> 
> Here is their response:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your effort, awesome news then for me I will be dropping beetlejuice on my magma later on today. Cant wait to taste it, as I said the smell is absolutely incredible. Thanks again and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (11/8/14)

Danny said:


> Thanks so much for your effort, awesome news then for me I will be dropping beetlejuice on my magma later on today. Cant wait to taste it, as I said the smell is absolutely incredible. Thanks again and happy vaping.


It's a pleasure, and I hope you enjoy the taste! Let me know please.


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

@SunRam , while you're here 
Is there any way we can get some of your juices in 18mg?
If so, how do we go about that?


----------



## SunRam (11/8/14)

@Silver, for 18mg only, you can email me directly for an order, but unfortunately not for 6mg and 12mg orders, that only goes through online vendors.

vape.elixir@gmail.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

